# Nutritious treats, suggestions please



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

What does everyone feed their fluffs for treats that is also suitable for human consumption. I scared myself to death yesterday because I had bought Pipper some sweet potato snacks without reading the label because I didn't have my glasses with me and I gave him one yesterday morning before I realized they were made in China and there is a warning out about them. I was so scared I had hurt him and I'm hoping he would have shown symptoms by now if one treat had done anything to him. Do you think symptoms would have shown up by now. I want to give him nutritious snacks like veggies and stuff that he would WANT to eat. What do you give your dogs and how do you prepare it. Something simple. I NEVER want to go through a day feeling the way I did yesterday after I realized what I had given him. I was so scared. This little guy means the world to me and I'm still beating myself up over this.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Kathy, people feed Chinese-made products every day and their dogs survive. We Malt moms and dads just happen to be in a more discriminating category when it comes to our pets' food and other products. Please don't worry any more about the sweet potatoes. And yes, he would have been sick by now if he was going to be. And even if he did get sick, he would more than likely recover just like people do if they get food poisoning. 

Now, as for healthy snacks, I give Zooey frozen/thawed (served warm) veggies that I give my parrot. I take out the corn, so it's carrots, green beans, and peas. I give her a small handful of that. She also gets broccoli on occasion, a small piece of apple when I'm eating one, and tiny bite of cheese when I'm eating it, a spoonful of Greek yogurt, etc.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Mine love carrots:thumbsup:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I would like to have something right handy to give immediately when I'm rewarding him for being such a good boy( because he is soooo good). When you give carrots, do you cook them first or give cut up raw or could raw pose a choking hazard.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I usually feed Zooey cooked carrots, but if I give her a raw piece, it's tiny and sliced length-wise (thin) so she won't choke.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My kids are so food motivated that I only need to give them pieces of their regular kibble for rewards. I give them bites of my food for treats. I only actually purchased "treats" once, but they have gotten presents of special treats and loved them. The treats I gave them were soft Buddy Biscuits. They are wholesome, but contain wheat flour.


----------



## Blizz (Jul 2, 2012)

Pet Botanics Omega Treats - Low calories, grainless, has omega 3, 3 Flavors


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Carrots, peas, freeze-dried bananas (check there is not too much sudar), ice cudes, tried blueberries once - will never do that again, watermelon, lettuce, and I know it is bad for them but cheese.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I've tried to give all mine fruits and veggies, but they aren't interested. I make my own chicken jerky. I marinate chicken breasts in EVOO and lemon juice, then slice thin and dry in a dehydrator. They'll do anything for that.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Kathy with the impression I'm getting, I think you'd enjoy a food deydrator for making things for your dogs. I don't own one but you can make all kinds of jerky with it. My MIL uses baby carrots as a treat for her dog. I'll admit, I use dog treats as treats for my boys.

They do get some human food at times, like the bit of egg they had with dinner yesterday, but mostly they get dog food and dog treats. The biscuits I get are from mother hubbard I think? Training treats I use are little biscotti pieces from 3 dog bakery. They really enjoy freshpet cookies-those are a huge hit and have a nice ingredient list. It normally makes quite a few though, so I tend to take some to work and distribute for co workers pets.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I do sometimes use bits of kibble but I also use Fruitables dog treats made with pumpkin and blueberry and also Toy Temptations. I buy Fruitables at a local dog boutique or through Amazon and I order Toy Temptations through Crystal here on SM. both are organic and made in the USA.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I recntly discovered that Giovanni LOVES the little grape tomatoes!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I recently bought a dehydrator and it is wonderful for making healthy dog treats. I've done chicken breasts and beef jerky so far. I plan to do sweet potatoes when my Sam's Yams run out.

The beef jerky makes a wonderful training treat. I break it into small pieces and Bailey behaves very well!

Other great treats are baby carrots, slightly thawed frozen green beans and fruit. Lady loved fruit, but Bailey won't touch it. He loves all vegetables, though. He goes nuts if I tear up a little lettuce for him!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> I recently bought a dehydrator and it is wonderful for making healthy dog treats. I've done chicken breasts and beef jerky so far. I plan to do sweet potatoes when my Sam's Yams run out.
> 
> The beef jerky makes a wonderful training treat. I break it into small pieces and Bailey behaves very well!


What kind of beef do you use? Like brisket or roast or steak? I'm wanting to do some beef for mine and see how they like it, and since I'm not a meat-eater, I'm unfamiliar with the different kinds.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Madison's Mom said:


> What kind of beef do you use? Like brisket or roast or steak? I'm wanting to do some beef for mine and see how they like it, and since I'm not a meat-eater, I'm unfamiliar with the different kinds.


By trial and error I discovered that the 93% lean ground beef is the best. There is too much fat in the other kinds.

They sell jerky guns, but I have just been rolling the ground beef out on a plastic cutting board, sticking it in the freezer for a half hour or so, then slicing it. I don't use any seasonings, just dehydrate as is. Bailey and all his neighborhood friends love it!


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

You can also slice sweet potatoes thin, put them in a low oven (like 200f) and let them cook/dehydrate until they are either chewy or crunchy, depending on how your doggy likes them. It takes a couple of hours - I think it's basically dehydrating them without a dehydrator. Cut into small pieces, even just a couple of sweet potatoes will last a while, and they can be frozen, too.


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

newlywedat50 said:


> You can also slice sweet potatoes thin, put them in a low oven (like 200f) and let them cook/dehydrate until they are either chewy or crunchy, depending on how your doggy likes them. It takes a couple of hours - I think it's basically dehydrating them without a dehydrator. Cut into small pieces, even just a couple of sweet potatoes will last a while, and they can be frozen, too.


Thanks for contributing to this thread. Rocky loves Sam's Yams. When I run out I will try this.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

newlywedat50 said:


> You can also slice sweet potatoes thin, put them in a low oven (like 200f) and let them cook/dehydrate until they are either chewy or crunchy, depending on how your doggy likes them. It takes a couple of hours - I think it's basically dehydrating them without a dehydrator. Cut into small pieces, even just a couple of sweet potatoes will last a while, and they can be frozen, too.


Great idea!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Mine love just about any veggie... I will try to always cut up a few pieces just for them. The frozen veg is always good like others have said  But mine also love zucchini, broccoli, celery, any gourd squash, cucumbers, and tiny spinach or romaine lettuce leaves (the ones inside the heart).

Fruit is good too, but I avoid anything round that may become a toy (like blueberries LOL)..... Gus LOVES to toss those around and they get lost, yet always seem to find unsuspecting bare feet...

With my nephew living here I've found they also love Organic Yogurt Drops (the freeze dried ones), freeze dried fruit, and these things called Fiddle Sticks by Plum (organic fruit and veg "cracker" sticks).

They also get dye free cheese, yogurt (good frozen!), peanut butter, and whole grain pastas (we use whole wheat and gluten free pastas so they get multiple grains).

Really they love anything anyone is eating.... we just make sure it is healthy and that it doesn't have anything in it like onions, etc.

Love the watermelon idea! Keep meaning to give them all a chunk and let them go to town... hear the rinds are great for them to chew.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Lets see...I give my babies carrots (raw), green beans (raw), occasionally peas (cooked), apples, greek yogurt, lettuce, bananas, peanut butter, boiled chicken breast, sweet potatoes, and then random stuff that I happen to have. The other day I mashed up some of their kibble, chicken, carrots, green beans, and yogurt into bite sized treats and stuck them in the fridge overnight. They went crazy for them, and I know that they are safe.

A basic rule of thumb I have is not to feed them any household things unless I do a quick search before. It's really easy to find out if it's safe, and then I can be sure I am feeding them something that won't harm them.


----------



## jessbuggy (Jun 18, 2012)

I give my dog a Dental Stix everyday. He LOVES them. You can purchase a big pack at Costco. What I do is buy the ones for medium dogs and then cut them all up in half with scissors. 

He also likes apples and fresh watermelon juice. I think my dog can smell watermelon from anywhere in the house the moment it's cut into. If you blend the red part and some of the clear part from the skin, it will not only taste better but be healthier. 

My dog also likes to eat frozen stuff. I freeze some pieces of canned meat or strawberries and he licks them until they start thawing and become edible.


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

my dogs go crazy for watermelon and apples


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

This was such a great thread. I've gotten lots of ideas on healthy snacks for Bella. :SM Rocks!:


----------

